# Anyone have a Bradley Smoker?



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have been digging around this thread for a few days and really like what I see when it comes to smoked meat. I have been doing a little research and found a company called Bradley that makes a pretty good looking smoker. I really do not have the time right now to tend wood or charcoal fires and the combination electric with the automatic smoke generator. It may seem to some of you hardcore guys as the easy way out, but truthfully, that is exactly what I'm looking for. Wondering if anyone has any experiences with this brand and if there are any similar that I could compare it to? I am getting married in May and I'm looking for things to add to my wedding registry, so as long as its in a decent price range I'm not too worried about it. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I've seen them and like the setup. I really like the way the heat is indirect. The constant feeding of the wood chip cakes looks like it would work well and provide consistant smoke. I have some issues with my current smoker with temperature variations when I add new chips. 

The last thing I need is another smoker but they are catching my eye.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I looked at Cabelas website at them and there are 22 people who have reviewed it and they are almost all very satisfied. There is a forum at the manufacturer website that is pretty informative too. I have a little time to think about it, but all the pictures on this site sure have my mouth watering.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

grouly925 said:


> I have been digging around this thread for a few days and really like what I see when it comes to smoked meat. I have been doing a little research and found a company called Bradley that makes a pretty good looking smoker. I really do not have the time right now to tend wood or charcoal fires and the combination electric with the automatic smoke generator. It may seem to some of you hardcore guys as the easy way out, but truthfully, that is exactly what I'm looking for. Wondering if anyone has any experiences with this brand and if there are any similar that I could compare it to? I am getting married in May and I'm looking for things to add to my wedding registry, so as long as its in a decent price range I'm not too worried about it. Thanks for any input.


I've looked at them myself. Problem is, your limited in two ways with a smoker like that. First, I think it's too small, second you can't really roast as well as an open pit type unit. I use a fridge for smoking my fish and it works too well to give up and go to something smaller. I did consider mounting the disc feeder to my next fridge but given the cost I'll likely keep the setup I have. It works too good to change it. My thoughts on that anyways. 

I guess it depends more on how you use your smoker though.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I see where you're coming from. I just don't know if I'm ready to put a lot of time and effort into tending a fire over an open pit style. I have done some more research into building my own, at least this way if I don't like the process I won't be out a lot of cash. I also saw a product called the Sam Smoker Pro, which is sort of an adaptation of a smoker pit placed into a normal grill. I doubt that one of these would be hard to make, but for the price it might be worth buying. They just might sound too good to be true.

http://samssmoker.com/


----------



## Kevin_D (Dec 3, 2005)

I have my eye on the Masterbuilt. It may be a line from Bradley, it seems to have alot of the same features anyway. I've done the refer's and even a three door comercial freezer years ago when doing alot of suckers. Don't need to do that volume anymore. Just for enjoyment. Besides the masterbuilt is digital, set it and go do chores or go catch some more fish.
KC


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

I like using the fridge because I can smoke about 50 to 75lbs of fish on a small amount of wood. Damn wood gets expensive I'll tell ya! 


grouly925 said:


> http://samssmoker.com/


The term "Burns in one hour" seems likely to be the case there. I think that the fire would be too close to roast slowly. I saw a unit on sale at Wally World for $129 that seems like it wouldn't be too bad. This unit usually retails for $200. I'm planning on picking one up before I head home tomorrow. 

Monitoring the temp really doesn't seem to bad once you get it down. At least not on my fridge. I fill up a certain amount of wood and coals and it seems to pretty much hold a constant temp. I do regulate the stack and intake though. Kind of an ingenius method I've devolped with a coffee can lid/tek screw and a piece of 6x6 plywood on the top...

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/product_detail_e.aspx?ProductID=719&CategoryID=47


----------

